# Hand Sanitizer?



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Would hand sanitizer be a viable option to cleanse hands in between holding mice from different cages? I'm worried that if I were to use this, the contact with their fur then grooming themselves could cause illness? I wouldn't be using a copious amount and I'd wait till my hands were dried of course, still concerned though.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

At shows over here the judges will use the alcohol based sanitizer between handling each mouse for judging. You do not want to use anything with scented additives though, but it will evaporate fast enough none should get on their fur


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice, thank you.


----------

